# Best studio headphones for people with big ears?



## Daniel James (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey all,

Those of you who know me know I am blessed with rather large ears which unfortunately makes wearing headphones for longer then 5 minutes rather painful. I did a brief search around but couldn't come up with the definitive 'large ears buyers guide' for studio headphones.

So as the title suggests: Do any of you have recommendations for quality studio headphones with large comfy earcups? 

Thanks! 

-DJ


----------



## proxima (Jan 19, 2015)

I really like my Sennheiser HD595s, which seem to be larger (or at least more vertically elongated) than other headphones I've used. They're discontinued, but I think the Sennheiser line is worth looking at in terms of comfort. I can wear them for many hours without fatigue of any kind, and they don't get quite as hot as other headphones I've used.

This kind of thing seems best evaluated in person though.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 19, 2015)

True, nice phones those Senn HD595. 
Also check AKG K550 for big ears.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 19, 2015)

Sennheiser HD700 or HD800. Both very comfortable and big AND they have "thin" outer perimeter so they sit over ears very, very nicely. Also thy are made that driver sits quite far from your ear, so it feels more like minimonitors on your head; soundwise...

I have HD595 too, they are not even close.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheers Dan,
It's great to get a laugh first thing in the morning.

Sorry, if I seem politically incorrect 

Ray


----------



## tokatila (Jan 19, 2015)

rayinstirling @ Tue Jan 20 said:


> Cheers Dan,
> It's great to get a laugh first thing in the morning.
> 
> Sorry, if I seem politically incorrect
> ...



You know what they say, big ears....big headphones.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 20, 2015)

Dan,
On a more serious note, I know all about blood circulation issues. Pain in the extremities can be a sign of poor circulation. Now, you are a young man and I do not want cause too much concern but, the first comment from my wife on seeing me after my last procedure was "your ears are pink!" Usually they had little colour. Spend some time outside these darkened rooms.

Ray


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jan 20, 2015)

AKG Q701 suppose to sit around your ears, rather than on them. I am not sure if this would fit in your case as well, but maybe there are some radius measurements on their site (the cups are totally round).


----------



## AC986 (Jan 20, 2015)

Daniel your ears are not big. I just looked you up on a recent video. You need to get some medical advice if you're getting pain as you describe.


----------



## Udo (Jan 20, 2015)

adriancook @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> Daniel your ears are not big. I just looked you up on a recent video. You need to get some medical advice if you're getting pain as you describe.


I think so too. I have big ears and the only time I experienced discomfort was when wearing a pair that was fitting too tightly (cant remember brand/model).

Mainly use HD650 these days.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 28, 2015)

Check the AKG K712: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMbCXrFxhWY (not a studio review though) They are very light and they have these very comfortable memory foam pads.

The dt880 Edition from Beyerdynamic are also known to be a very comfortable headphone, but they also have sharp highs which I absolutely dislike (similar to the HD700).

I've had about 15 different headphones and used the AKG K701 as my working horse for 3 years. Right now I'm using the HD800, which has the biggest earcups of them all. Is it the most comfortable? No, the dt880 and the K712 are IMHO more comfy. The HD600/650 are also very nice, but they have this strong clamping force at the beginning. 

Don't forget to get an amp when going for the higher priced models.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 28, 2015)

Do you want to look like this guy:







Or maybe these would work:






Seriously, you can check out the Sony MDR-XB1000s, and the Koss KO/727Bs. 

Cheers.


----------

